# Spraying the dreaded buttercups advice needed,please



## Steeleydan (2 June 2008)

Despite topping our fields regularly and religiousley poo picking we are still over run by buttercups arrrh! I would gladly welcome advice on - When is the best time to spray them? What to use? How long do we have to keep horse off the field? And has anyone been sucsessfull in getting rid of the little horrors.


----------



## kate081 (2 June 2008)

Same problem here. I was going to spray my whole field but then when I read the instructions it said to do it before they flowered or in the autumn. Said to keep them off the field after spraying for 7-10 days or until the dead stuff had wilted &amp; dried. I'm topping mine (when it's finally dry enough) &amp; will then spray in the autumn to get the blighters!


----------



## Bosworth (2 June 2008)

you actually need to have your soil tested to find out it's PH. Then you need to fertilise to adjust the PH. Changing the PH will reduce the expansion of the buttercups. Next year you need to spray with Forefront - or Grazon90 these will kill the buttercups and the docks, nettles thistles and plantain. You have a small window in early may for spraying the buttercups - you need to spray when they are actively growing but before they flower. That way the poison will get down to the roots and kill the plants. 

I sprayed all my fields with Forefront and they look fantastic now all the buttercups have gone along with the nettles, docks etc. I reckon I will have to spray for about 3 years and then should be more or less clear. I have a contractor come in with a huge tractor mounted sprayer which does all my land except for some areas in the corners and hedgerows so I do those with a knapsack sprayer. We take the horse off for 7 days. We will be having soil samples taken next month and then fertilise in the Autumn with whatever we need.


----------



## sallyellis (2 June 2008)

ooh I am glad somebody asked this, I had my fields topped at the weekend and my mare goes to stud this week - only problem is that the buttercups have flowered what will happen if I spray them?  will it not work or what will the outcome be?


----------



## DuckToller (2 June 2008)

Think it still works, but not quite as effective so you get some regrowth.  My field was sprayed last year but late and I have about half as many this year, but couldn't get friend out in time so will have to try in the autumn.


----------



## showqa (3 June 2008)

Well we only moved here ust before Christmas and so it's only with the seasons that I'm realising what condition the land is in. Two fields are pretty good but also have the buttercup problem, and I know from the neighbours that nothing has been topped/fertilised/sprayed for years (so surprising that any of it is ok really). Trouble is, whilst the farmers are really nice, they don't exactly hurry when I ask if they can do something for me - which I totally understand as they have more important work of their own pending. SO think I'm going to have to get equipment of my own so that I can work with the seasons - thinking of a quad with attachments.


----------



## Tierra (3 June 2008)

Having the same problem. We moved in at the start of April and at that point the fields looked nice. We're now over run with the damn buttercups and realising the fields havent been sprayed for years 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Shouldnt surprise me since the donkeys they left behind have never even seen a farrier 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh well!


----------



## debsflo (3 June 2008)

same problem and just had fields sprayed with headland polo which has killed off all buttercups,had horses off for 2 weeks,and will spray every year now in may until were clear. i hate them we have creeping buttercup and i think its worse this year because of all the rain last year


----------



## Steeleydan (5 June 2008)

Thaks every one for all the valueable advice, think from what you all say its most effective done in early spring b4 they flower, so will carry on topping them this year and start with avengance next spring! Thanks again.


----------



## Spyda (19 June 2008)

We topped our paddocks about 2 weeks ago and the flaming buttercups have simply re-flowered. Smaller plants, but still flowering. Grrrrrr......


----------

